# Lets See Your Straps Please



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

I am wanting to get some new leather straps for 2 or 3 of my Vostok's.

Anyone any nice pics please?


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Thought somebody might have replied by now.

Sorry, I can't help - my only Vostok (green face) is on a green NATO (see Pair of Russians below).

I am no expert but Vostok's range is quite diverse, perhaps if you posted a picture of the watches in question, somebody might have a suggestion. Or try the Straps and bands section.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I've tried leather, bracelets and NATOs on mine, and there's no contest - NATOs all the way. I'll try and pop pics up later if I have the time...


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

yep i've always put natos on mine...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

NATOs here, too......



















........canvas on this one......










.........and I think the leather bund suits this case style:



















Cheers


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

NATO here to :lol:










MIke


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

sjb said:


> I am wanting to get some new leather straps for 2 or 3 of my Vostok's.
> 
> Anyone any nice pics please?


Sorry, no leather on mine. My Vostoks are beaters so I prefer the safety of waterproof single-piece straps.










The simple pull-through braided nylon is perfect for Mrs Chascomm's Baby V, but the bigger Vostoks need something more substantial. Also the 8-sided 'Albatros' case used on my Antimagnetic is a bit sharp around the edges so a NATO saves my wrist. I know real watch enthusiasts don't wear velcro, but it seems to suit the 24 Hour OK and it's waterproof.


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys,

I am not really a nato fan,I love that bund strap though dapper! :rltb:

Where did you get it please?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the vostoks look pretty cool on one of these.....here


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

sjb said:


> Thanks for the replies guys,
> 
> I am not really a nato fan,I love that bund strap though dapper! :rltb:
> 
> Where did you get it please?


It's a 19mm from Timefactors that I distressed & darkened slightly 

Cheers


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

dapper said:


> sjb said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies guys,
> ...


Thanks...I need to get one of those


----------

